# Acne scars, bumps, redness, blackheads, white heads...All over my face.



## Sly2314 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi girls/guys  

I have a really horrible face...And I know a lot of people say that but I really do.

I don't know what to do about it, I wash my face twice a day, clean my makeup brushes, etc.

But it doesn't go away.

Here's some details of what I have on my face:

Redness on my cheeks and on my nose.( I think it's hereditary, because my mom is always..Erm pink)

Really small bumps all over(my cheeks especially), I don't know why. They're not pimples though.

A lot of white heads under my bottom lip, they never go away. Even if I squeeze them.

A lot of black heads on my nose along with large pores

And a few black heads around my lip area.

I also have an oily t zone, most of the oil lands up on my nose and my chin.

So yeah, I'm really hoping i'll grow out of it (I'm 17) but idk.

Is there anything I can do now?

I've just started using pro-active, and in the past I used acne washes and oil free moisturizer.

Any advice would be GREATLY appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## LuvLuxe (Jan 24, 2011)

I used to have bad acne too. My skin is 80% clear but I'm currently working on getting my spots to fade. I did a lot of research and found out that it was caused by hormones. You are going to have to start inside to stop the problem. I found out that dairy products caused some of my break outs.

You should start drinking a lot of water and green tea. I squeeze lemon into both.

Take multivitamins if your not. I take nature's made prenatal vitamins(not pregnant lol)

You are going to need a good face wash, toner and moisturizer.

My face wash: African Black Soap(not the black soap, it should look grainy) or I use green tea soap by a company called kiss my face.

My toner: I make my own. I mix 50/50 water and organic apple cider vinegar or I mix squeeze a little lemon into water and keep in an container in the fridge.

My moist: I use Aveeno daily moisturizing lotion, Unrefined Shea Butter or a little extra virgin olive oil.

Some people say not to use a wash cloth on your face but I found that to be untrue. Just make sure you gently wash your face cause over scrubbing will cause you to break out.

For my spots: I apply aspirin mask(make a paste by mixing a couple of aspirins with hydrogen peroxide and exfoliate your face). I also apply an 40% lactic acid peel that I got from makeupartistschoice.com I don't apply the aspirin mask the same week I apply the lactic acid peel.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jan 24, 2011)

Have you ever seen a Dermatologist? Or a Family Doctor for your skin problems?

If your skin is as bad as you say it it, no over the counter or nature products are going to help.


----------



## StakeEdward (Jan 24, 2011)

You may have KP (keratosis pilaris). If so, you should see a derm.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jan 24, 2011)

Go see a dermatologist. That is your best bet clearing up your skin


----------



## Andi (Jan 25, 2011)

Definitely see a dermatologist! You could have a mix of acne and rosacea, or just acne. ItÂ´s hard to give you any kind of advice without seeing your face. Plus, nobody here has the diagnostic experience of a dermatologist.

Until you know what your skin condition is, IÂ´d use the most gentle products possible (which would exclude Proactive), and use spot treatments only on your active blemishes. Since you say your cheeks are red &amp; bumpy, I wouldnÂ´t use anything with salicylic acid, benzol peroxide etc on there. Also, a lot of acne face washes can be too harsh &amp; contain irritating ingredients, so IÂ´d get one for sensitive skin instead.


----------



## Tusenskona (Jan 26, 2011)

I have the same problem as you! It all started when I was probably 16.. I'm 20 now and just taking charge.

I found proactiv was FAR too harsh for my face.. It just made my acne worse it seems. Especially with sensitive skin...

I have the rosacea on the nose and so on.. it's annoying the enlarged pores and blackheads. Every single thing you have I have.. Including keratosis Pilaris.. but do you have that on upper arms and legs as well? It's a total pain :l

BUT! I've realized that it's due to the stuff I've been eating that I know I'm allergic to and I've heard so many people claim that once they cut out the foods they were sensitive to the KP started to go away.. Anywho this is all my opinion and research of course.. I stopped using harsh chemicals on my face and skin. I worked out it's definitely good to get all that bad crap out of you (you may break out though during the start of it all from the sweat) but I swear I've seen a difference already! I moisturize frequently too because that can cause my breakouts as well due to the dry climate and dry skin can lead to blackheads because the dead skin clogs up your pores. Changing my pillowcase lots and of course what you eat affects your body! So that is what I've been doing so far.. and my skin is getting softer and clearer and has this glow about it and only been 2 weeks! I believe my change in diet and weight loss will also help my hormone imbalance which I'm sure has caused my problems too.

I honestly believe all this has a longer and better chance of doing good for your skin because your skin is an organ and we have to watch what we put inside our bodies and on our bodies because our body absorbs everything and it needs all the good stuff in order for it to look and feel good as well! Most products can just offer you false hope and though it may seem easier it's a pain to spend so much money on stuff that won't work over and over again or only for a certain amount of time.

I don't trust dermatologist most times because they go for the easy route of popping pills and putting chemicals on your body and so on and so forth and in the end it usually never works. :l or only for a short time.

I hope this helps!

:]


----------



## Sly2314 (Jan 26, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Tusenskona* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have the same problem as you! It all started when I was probably 16.. I'm 20 now and just taking charge.
> 
> ...



Wow!

Thanks this really helps a lot, actually.

It's probably my diet that's doing this, i'm overweight because of lack of activity I eat pretty well...

Well lately I haven't and i've been getting sick.

I think if i cut out the icecream sundaes and the Chinese food my face would probably approve

Thanks for the tips


----------



## Tusenskona (Jan 26, 2011)

^

That could definitely be it. :] Not being very active can affect your skin.. cause all the bad stuff has no place to go if you don't sweat it out!

I know it's hard to cut out all the yummy stuff but there are always alternatives for yummy stuff that are really healthy. Just gotta do your research and mess around with it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm sure you could do it!


----------



## magosienne (Jan 28, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Definitely see a dermatologist! You could have a mix of acne and rosacea, or just acne. ItÂ´s hard to give you any kind of advice without seeing your face. Plus, nobody here has the diagnostic experience of a dermatologist.
> 
> Until you know what your skin condition is, IÂ´d use the most gentle products possible (which would exclude Proactive), and use spot treatments only on your active blemishes. Since you say your cheeks are red &amp; bumpy, I wouldnÂ´t use anything with salicylic acid, benzol peroxide etc on there. Also, a lot of acne face washes can be too harsh &amp; contain irritating ingredients, so IÂ´d get one for sensitive skin instead.


I agree !


----------



## divadoll (Jan 28, 2011)

Definitely a consultation with a Dermatologist is a good idea.   A derm will be able to tell you what it really is and how to treat it.  The longer it goes on, the more scarring and hyperpigmentation there will be to correct later.  If it is KP, treatment is different from acne... there's no cure for KP.  I have it on my upper arms and going towards my shoulder blades. I don't have it on my legs or face.


----------



## SecretStopsAcne (Feb 8, 2011)

Yes it is essential to keep the skin clean and hydrated with appropriate cleansing and care, in order to prevent the formation of blackheads, whiteheads and pimples. I suggest daytime protective moisturizers. It will help the skin maintain its suppleness and moisture.


----------

